# Sony to launch curved sensor camera with thin 20mm f/1.2 lens



## arcanej (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/amazing-sony-to-launch-first-2-3-inch-curved-sensor-camera-with-ultrathin-20mm-f-1-2-lens


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2014)

Yet another set of new lenses that won't work with any other camera? 

There is nothing wrong with a curved sensor, but Sony already has so many different lenses, that adding yet another set or two or more seems to me to just be alienating customers who bought in to some of those many other series. As soon as you buy one, Sony replaces it with something different, a familiar story, and part of the reason they are in such horrible financial shape. They will not hesitate to drop a whole product line on a whim.


----------



## arcanej (Jul 21, 2014)

My read was that the supposed camera has a fixed - not interchangeable - lens. If the curved sensor design allows Sony to make small, high quality, fixed lens cameras for less, that seems like an interesting value proposition.


----------

